# The Dual (AVFoundry and DVDO) Video Processor Giveaway Qualification Thread!



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

*Win one of two Video Processors...*

*AVFoundry VideoEQ Pro* 
(See our review here.)









OR

*DVDO iScan Duo* 
(See our review here.)









​

*AVFoundry, DVDO and Home Theater Shack*... have teamed up to give away a pair of video processors to two lucky winners! The first entry drawn will win the AVF unit and the second entry drawn will win the DVDO unit.


Qualification period is from _*TODAY through June 30, 2011*_.
You MUST have a minimum of 25 posts to enter the giveaway. No post padding! 
Members who already have 25 posts have satisfied this part of the qualification.
You MUST be registered by May 31, 2011 to qualify.
Your audio/video equipment must be listed in our Home Theater Equipment forum.
Tell us that you are qualified and would like to be entered into the giveaway by replying to this thread herein. 

A random drawing will be held the first part of July 2011 from the qualified entries.

SHIPPING: Shipping cost to a USA address is included. If you are in foreign land and win the unit, you must provide a USA address for shipping. Someone else will have to be responsible for shipping to you.

_Qualifications are subject to amendment with notice posted here._


Best of luck... :T

*This is the QUALIFICATION THREAD ONLY... any comments or questions should be posted in the The Dual (AVFoundry and DVDO) Video Processor Giveaway! discussion thread.*


*DO NOT POST IN THIS THREAD UNTIL YOU ARE ACTUALLY QUALIFIED!*


----------



## Jasonpctech (Apr 20, 2010)

Qualification Achieved! How bout that, thanks Sonnie.


----------



## kadijk (Jan 23, 2011)

I'm in. Although I'll need coaching to use either unit in the unlikely case I'm a winner. Thanks HTS for yet another great giveaway.


----------



## mrbashfo (Oct 24, 2010)

I am qualified for this, count me in and good luck to all! I would love to win something from HTS one day!


----------



## hddummy (Mar 9, 2007)

That was easy. I love HTS give aways. Count me in.


----------



## smurphy522 (Sep 21, 2010)

I am qualified and would love to see (and report) what one of these can do for my system!


----------



## tcarcio (Jun 27, 2007)

I'm lucky poster #7..........I am in....:T


----------



## Tonto (Jun 30, 2007)

I'm qualified & would love to be entered. Count me in as well :bigsmile: ! Thanks for the promotion Sonny.


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

I am qualified and would like to be entered into the giveaway
Thanks AVFoundry, DVDO and Home theater Shack as well as Sonnie for this great prize


----------



## Binary (Nov 23, 2009)

I am qualified. Please enter me!

Thanks for a chance at yet another amazing giveaway!


----------



## Infrasonic (Sep 28, 2010)

I am qualified and would like to be entered in the giveaway. Thanks!


----------



## gorb (Sep 5, 2010)

Qualified and would like to enter. Thanks!


----------



## torceador (Sep 8, 2010)

I meed the qualification criteria and would appreciate being entered.

Thanks,

torceador


----------



## typ44q (Apr 7, 2008)

I am qualified and would like to enter

Thanks!


----------



## koyaan (Mar 2, 2010)

Count me in


----------



## MatrixDweller (Jul 24, 2007)

Count me in too.


----------



## kudo11 (Sep 30, 2010)

hi.. im qualified and would like to be entered in to the giveaway.. thanks


----------



## southworth (Oct 7, 2006)

I am qualified so please enter me into the dual video processor giveaway. Thanks.


----------



## RayJr (Jan 14, 2007)

I want in.......PLEASE :bigsmile:


----------



## spartanstew (May 7, 2009)

I'm in it, to win it.


----------



## s52e368 (Jan 11, 2010)

yes please.


----------



## RodK (Mar 30, 2011)

I am ACTUALLY qualified And would like to be entered 

Either of these would be great with my RS10.

Thanks Sonnie


----------



## Quijibo (Feb 8, 2011)

Sorry Sonnie, now that I'm qualified..... I'd like to re-submit my application.


----------



## hakunatata (Aug 20, 2010)

I am qualified. Please enter me!

I feel good about this one...no wammies!


----------



## rshetts (Feb 14, 2011)

I am qualified. After reading the reviews on these units I can see the advantages to owning one. Count me in!


----------



## hgoed (Mar 22, 2010)

Qualified. The rest can back out now.


----------



## vann_d (Apr 7, 2009)

Please enter me, I'm qualified. Ill need some help if I win but sounds fun!


----------



## AVoldMan (May 15, 2011)

While exploring the HTshack site I saw this thread. I had previous DIY TV calibration experience with my Panasonic HDTV and found out about the AVFoundry Video Processor when it was intiailly released from Beta testing on the AVSforums last year. I think it could really correct some Color issues for my TV because there is no Color Management System (CMS) like some higher end TVs being sold today.

I am qualified and would like to be entered into the giveaway.

Good Luck to everyone!


----------



## GeerGuy (Apr 26, 2011)

I am qualified and would like to be entered in the giveaway. Thanks! :wave:


----------



## 1hagop (Apr 13, 2010)

I am qualified, let me in! Thanks!!


----------



## artinaz (Jul 31, 2008)

Qualified! i would so love the videoeq to tame those primary and secondaries. i will settle for the edge


----------



## donnymac (Nov 6, 2009)

I am now qualified. Please enter me into the giveaway.


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

*Congratulations....*

*tonyvdb* wins the *AVFoundry VideoEQ Pro* 

*southworth* wins the *DVDO iScan Duo *

Please contact mechman via PM to arrange for shipping. Shipping to U.S. address only!


----------



## mechman (Feb 8, 2007)

Sonnie said:


> *Congratulations....*
> 
> *tonyvdb* wins the *AVFoundry VideoEQ Pro*
> 
> ...


Congratulations!


----------



## rab-byte (Feb 1, 2011)

... Too late
Next time

Congradulations


----------



## gimp (Sep 13, 2011)

Congrats!


----------

